# Sue's Pat's Puppy Party Pix



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sorry this took an extra day but I've been deluged with work. Shouldn't even do this but am sneaking it in. As I already said, Pat's party was fantastic and all two legged and four legged guests enjoyed it so much. Pat, you're the hostess with the most-ess. And thanks too to Stan for putting up with all of us.
So Pat, Tyler was asking: "So we went to the Jersey Shore but there was no Snooky and The Situation wasn't there. Well, maybe there was a Situation or two amongst the dogs, but not THE Situation. Just wonderin'." I told Tyler that's a silly tv show. This was the Real Pet Moms of New Jersey, New York and Vermont. He was okay with that. 
So onto pix and lots of them. Forgive me, and correct me, if I get any names wrong. 

Pat, with Tyler and Ava. Pat never takes a bad picture! 









Myself, Tyler, Alice, Mia, Tammy & Benny. The Chrisman Girls.









The cake I baked. I made a little clay Malt to top it but never got to making a fondant one.









Abbey with her cute bows. How could I resist that face?

























Sweet little Ava









Tammy's grandfather's handiwork (Malt chapeaus:HistericalSmiley on us all. He's amazing! Please thank him, Tammy.









Beautiful Tammy with Ben and Emma. Awwww









Tyler's new flame, Tiara. And they call it puppy love.

















Gorgeous Alice with adorable Mia. Loved that little bow on her. 

















Tyler taking a break from the action









Sweet Benny and Emma out for the count.:wub: and then a close up of her.

















A rare sighting of Tink and Tyler.









And then there were the adorable long haired Chi's. They all got along really well with our fluffs.

















Thanks for looking and wish you were all there. Maybe next year?:chili::chili:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

awesome pics Sue!!
I loved every single one of them


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Great pics! Looks like little Ava had puppy eyes for handsome Tyler too - notice the way she was looking at him int eh first pic.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Aww great pictures, Sue! It was great meeting you and that cake was DELICIOUS!!!


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank you Sue...very nice pics.  Awesome cake! 

I absolutely love the "Malt chapeaus"; Tammy your grandfather is amazing. Is that his side business?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sue, you may have made the cake and the cute topper for it, but YOU were the "Icing on the cake" for this party! I am so honored that you came all the way down and brought so much STUFF!!!

Tyler is adorable and looks exactly like the pictures you post :wub:

Now to start planning for next year.....

You got some great pics!! :aktion033:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg i loved the pics , such a beutiful group both humans n fluffs.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Looks like a fabulous time was had by all!! Thank you for sharing your pics, Sue! Hope you get finished with your work soon....Give that cute little Tyler a big hug from us. :wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Awww Sue, your party pics are great, too! Especially the cake with the adorable maltese on looks so yummy!

It's wonderful to see that everybody had a fantastic time! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Myself, Tyler, Alice, Mia, Tammy & Benny. The Chrisman Girls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Aww...SUE!! Thank you for posting all the pics! I loved all the ones you took of all the beautiful fluffs. I think the one w/ us Chrisman Girls and the group w/ the little Malts Tammy gave us are absolutely ADORABLE!!

And thank you for giving little Mia a headshot..love that picture of her!

Mia and I misses you and Tyler!! and, thank you for your present ..we loved the Maltese stationery... how exquisite! 

((HUGS))


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I just love looking at all the pictures. Sure wish I could have been there. Looks like everyone had a blast, and everyone must have been in heaven with all the fluffs. 

BTW -- love the cake and the cake topper. You made that??? It's wonderful!!!!!


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

fantastic!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Great pics Sue and love the ones of Tyler!!! Yes, the Chrisman Girls and babies are just great too!!! We are so glad that so many pictures were taken and we got to see all the girls and their adorable malts!!!!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

These are excellent pictures!!!! Everyone looks like they are having an amazing time... the cake looks so professional and the little dog on top is adorable!!! Beautiful Beautiful!!! Looked like a super fun day!!!!
:chili:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Those pictures are great - they really give a sense of what the day must have been like.
That cake is gorgeous!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Great shots you got!... and that cake is adorable!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

awww soooo cute! they all look like they had a great time and i just love that cake!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Pictures are amazing. Sue, who knew? Your cake is a masterpiece. I love your hair curly, wavy. You look beautiful.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Great pictures! You guys must have had a blast!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Terry36 said:


> Thank you Sue...very nice pics.  Awesome cake!
> 
> I absolutely love the "Malt chapeaus"; Tammy your grandfather is amazing. Is that his side business?


Thank you. He just made them for me as a gift to send out to some friends! He should start a business....I think he would be very successful!


Ok Sue onto your pics. Your CAKE was delicious and pure eye candy!!!! I LOVED that cake. The cake topper totally was the BEST!!!!!

You got great pics of my B&E. Sorry for Benny's antics. We are working on that. I sooo enjoyed finally seeing Tyler and your DH was such a nice man!! Good luck to him in the marathon. :aktion033:

Loved my notecards too. They are in my desk with your sweet card on top! Had a blast and so happy you made it to Pat's!!!!!! :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

amby said:


> awesome pics Sue!!
> I loved every single one of them


Thanks. I had a panic attack yesterday trying to show someone the pix on my camera.They vanished and I was freaking out but when I downloaded to my computer they appeared again. Phew.


Johita said:


> Great pics! Looks like little Ava had puppy eyes for handsome Tyler too - notice the way she was looking at him int eh first pic.


Maybe she thinks after not being in the show circuit anymore that she's more free to play the field and not concentrate on her career.:HistericalSmiley:


angelgirl599 said:


> Aww great pictures, Sue! It was great meeting you and that cake was DELICIOUS!!!


Loved meeting you and your DH too. Or was it your BF? He was very cute and sweet too so whichever How'd you escape these pix? Hmmm. Next time. Happy you liked the cake. It's my signature cake.



Terry36 said:


> Thank you Sue...very nice pics.  Awesome cake!
> I absolutely love the "Malt chapeaus"; Tammy your grandfather is amazing. Is that his side business?


Those little guys are made of wood but someone (I came late to the game) decided we should put them on our heads. :blink: I prefer my guy on a shelf Tammy had a thread about them.



The A Team said:


> Sue, you may have made the cake and the cute topper for it, but YOU were the "Icing on the cake" for this party! I am so honored that you came all the way down and brought so much STUFF!!!
> 
> Tyler is adorable and looks exactly like the pictures you post :wub:
> 
> ...


Oh Pat. You are so much fun I just knew we'd be kindred spirits especially when we met at Nationals. I'm the one thanking you for getting us all together. I'm in for next year! 


uniquelovdolce said:


> omg i loved the pics , such a beutiful group both humans n fluffs.


It really was an awesome group...don't know how we all looked so healthy given it's been hotter than you know where up here.



princessre said:


> Looks like a fabulous time was had by all!! Thank you for sharing your pics, Sue! Hope you get finished with your work soon....Give that cute little Tyler a big hug from us. :wub:


Sophia, won't be finishing the work until October...really!! It's all hurry up and wait-- I hurry up doing the work and then wait forever for their approvals.:smpullhair: I was so happy to get this day's break. Next year I better see you there!


Alexa said:


> Awww Sue, your party pics are great, too! Especially the cake with the adorable maltese on looks so yummy!
> 
> It's wonderful to see that everybody had a fantastic time!
> 
> Alexandra :wub:


That cake topper was a bone of contention for me. I made it from clay figuring I've never worked with fondant so I'd try it. My DH and DS came home and were less than enthusiastic - that doesn't look like a Maltese, etc. I'm the unartistic one, dh has all the art talent. So I decided not to even go for the fondant and plopped this on a little parchment.


godiva goddess said:


> Aww...SUE!! Thank you for posting all the pics! I loved all the ones you took of all the beautiful fluffs. I think the one w/ us Chrisman Girls and the group w/ the little Malts Tammy gave us are absolutely ADORABLE!!
> 
> And thank you for giving little Mia a headshot..love that picture of her!
> 
> ...


Mia was "ready for her closeup" the day she was born. I was just obliging. Happy you liked the stationary. It was just so girlie Maltese and sweet like Mia and you. Have to thank Chrisman and SM for getting you, Tammy and I to meet.


Lacie's Mom said:


> I just love looking at all the pictures. Sure wish I could have been there. Looks like everyone had a blast, and everyone must have been in heaven with all the fluffs.
> 
> BTW -- love the cake and the cake topper. You made that??? It's wonderful!!!!!


The cake decorating comes from me taking a Wilton course in decorating at Michael's. How Suzy Homemaker is that?? Comes in kind of handy. The roses are the hardest- I didn't even go there on this cake. :blush:


dex'smom said:


> fantastic!


Wish you and Dex were there!


CeeCee's Mom said:


> Great pics Sue and love the ones of Tyler!!! Yes, the Chrisman Girls and babies are just great too!!! We are so glad that so many pictures were taken and we got to see all the girls and their adorable malts!!!!


Dianne - I still can't believe you sent some funds to the party. You are too much my dear. Just wish you lived here!! I think my DH was ready to eat the whole filet mignon himself.


maltlovereileen said:


> These are excellent pictures!!!! Everyone looks like they are having an amazing time... the cake looks so professional and the little dog on top is adorable!!! Beautiful Beautiful!!! Looked like a super fun day!!!!
> :chili:


It really was. But boy were we tired that night and the next morning. I think Tyler's still going thru fluff withdrawal


LitGal said:


> Those pictures are great - they really give a sense of what the day must have been like.
> That cake is gorgeous!


Thanks...just add water to the photos (like the water off the deck) and it will be that day.


Maidto2Maltese said:


> Great shots you got!... and that cake is adorable!





bellasmummy said:


> awww soooo cute! they all look like they had a great time and i just love that cake!!


Thanks. Maybe I should become a baker. Like the Barkery in the tv show Providence that used to be on.


KAG said:


> Pictures are amazing. Sue, who knew? Your cake is a masterpiece. I love your hair curly, wavy. You look beautiful.
> xoxoxoxoxo


Yup. Alice is a Godiva Goddess. I'm the Domestic Diva.:blushon't even comment about the hair though Kerry. A nasty hair dye/allergy incident the day before almost kept me from the party. So I just went au natural. Figured why fight the humidity.:brownbag:


Miss_Annie said:


> Great pictures! You guys must have had a blast!!


We're planning on camping on Pat's doorstep until she throws another party


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh Sue, What great pictures. All of the beautiful little furbutts in one place. I'm in doggy heaven. The cake was adorable. I'm so sorry I missed P.P.P. Next year for sure.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mom2bijou said:


> Thank you. He just made them for me as a gift to send out to some friends! He should start a business....I think he would be very successful!
> 
> 
> Ok Sue onto your pics. Your CAKE was delicious and pure eye candy!!!! I LOVED that cake. The cake topper totally was the BEST!!!!!
> ...


Tammy - you are such a sweetheart. I swear if I had a daughter I'd want you to be her (oy am I really saying I'm old enough to be your mom? Sad but likely true) Anywayyyy, you have such big heart and I'm so happy to have you in my life. Thanks for the cake compliments. My DS was so happy I brought a couple of pieces home for him.  Thanks for cheering my DH on. He's running the marathon this year for Fred's Team, named after Fred Lebow who basically founded the NYC marathon and died of cancer so DH is raising funds for cancer in his run. And it is on his birthday.:chili: Just what I'd want to do on my birthday - run 26.2 miles.:blink: Happy you liked the cards too. They are the perfect card for someone who has a female Malt. Hmmm, maybe I should think about that. (nope!) BTW, I'm in the process of getting wood glue for little Benny's wooden tail. He'll be good as new soon. :biggrin:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Don't know what happened to the rest of my post. It should say,We are so sorry that we missed PPP thisyear.. Next year for sure!!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Kevin's my fiance, we just got engaged in May


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

angelgirl599 said:


> Kevin's my fiance, we just got engaged in May


Congrats! You got a good one And he, you And of course Lola.:wub::wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

such great pics!! looks like it was an amazing party!!:aktion033:
btw, i LOVE that cake!!:wub:


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

Everyone looked so wonderful!!! Sorry to have missed it.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

chichi said:


> Oh Sue, What great pictures. All of the beautiful little furbutts in one place. I'm in doggy heaven. The cake was adorable. I'm so sorry I missed P.P.P. Next year for sure.


We'll be keeping you to the next year promise!!




mfa said:


> such great pics!! looks like it was an amazing party!!:aktion033:
> btw, i LOVE that cake!!:wub:


Thanks. I even wish I took more pictures. I never got the big group shot because DH was using Pat's camera. 
Okay maybe I should offer this up. Anyone who invites me to a party at their place, I'll bake a cake. :chili:



pinkheadbaby said:


> Everyone looked so wonderful!!! Sorry to have missed it.


Oh Anne. You would have had such a good time. Next year we want to try to get you there if I have to pick you up myself


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks for sharing Sue, loved all the pictures! Looks like a fabulous time & a great cake.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Tammy - you are such a sweetheart. I swear if I had a daughter I'd want you to be her (oy am I really saying I'm old enough to be your mom? Sad but likely true) Anywayyyy, you have such big heart and I'm so happy to have you in my life. Thanks for the cake compliments. My DS was so happy I brought a couple of pieces home for him.  Thanks for cheering my DH on. He's running the marathon this year for Fred's Team, named after Fred Lebow who basically founded the NYC marathon and died of cancer so DH is raising funds for cancer in his run. And it is on his birthday.:chili: Just what I'd want to do on my birthday - run 26.2 miles.:blink: Happy you liked the cards too. They are the perfect card for someone who has a female Malt. Hmmm, maybe I should think about that. (nope!) BTW, I'm in the process of getting wood glue for little Benny's wooden tail. He'll be good as new soon. :biggrin:


AWW SUE! Major blushing right now! :blush::blush: That might be one the sweetest things anyone has ever said to me! :wub::wub: Your son is so lucky is to have you. The story you shared with me about why you went to a class on cake decorating melted me. I shared that story with my Mother Monday morning. You may not have a daughter, but you are welcome to "mother" me all you want on SM!!! 

Poor broken tail! I can't believe that happened. Looks like he found a good home though. You'll give him some Elmer's wood glue and piece him back together! 

And again happy running to DH!!! What a great cause to run for. He is my running idol. Hey we both wear Brooks running sneakers except I can't run past 4 miles LOL! 

Love ya Sue!! :grouphug::grouphug::smootch::smootch:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Sue,

You and all the girls are just B_E_A_U_T_I_F_U_L!!!!!!!!!!! Loved all the pics:thumbsup:.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maisie and Me said:


> Sue,
> 
> You and all the girls are just B_E_A_U_T_I_F_U_L!!!!!!!!!!! Loved all the pics:thumbsup:.


Thanks, Michelle. Hmmm I see East Coast on your avatar. The Jersey Shore is on the *East Coast*. Better be seeing you and sweet Maisie next puppy party!!:thumbsup:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I loved seeing everyone's pictures! You all look wonderful!! ! Looks like it was a fun time. One of these days I'm going to make it to a puppy party at Pat's.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

OMG!!!! CUTENESS OVERLOAD!!! you must have been in fluffy heaven ^_^ 

Sue, thanks for sharing these. I remember you telling me about this gather .. I'm so happy that I get to see the pictures  fun fun fun!!

hugs
Kat


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sue those pictures are just fantastic. Every one looked great, wish I could have been there.


----------



## Katzie (Jul 18, 2010)

Sue - great pictures!!!! Everyone and their babies looks fantastic. 
You were in Seaside for the party, I live in Point Pleasant about 10 miles from Seaside. I haven't been there in years myself, not interested in "the Situation" LOL:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Katzie said:


> Sue - great pictures!!!! Everyone and their babies looks fantastic.
> You were in Seaside for the party, I live in Point Pleasant about 10 miles from Seaside. I haven't been there in years myself, not interested in "the Situation" LOL:HistericalSmiley:


It wasn't Seaside -- it was on the mainland side of Long Beach Island!! No Situations there except crazy Maltese fun


----------

